# Habu Box



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

This one was ordered by a couple in Japan. 
The Habu is a venomous snake indigenous to Okinawa.
15H X 6 1/2W X 5 1/2 deep.
Walnut and maple. 2 coats of Watco, 3 coats of rattle can Helmsman poly. 
Drawers are flocked inside.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Very nicely done Gene.. I really like how this style of box has a 'flow' to it. Choice of woods once again is excellent.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks a lot, Bill. 
Got two more in the works. They are fun and keep me off the streets.



TwoSkies57 said:


> Very nicely done Gene.. I really like how this style of box has a 'flow' to it. Choice of woods once again is excellent.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey Gene,

I love that design and excellent work in the making as well. I am just now wading into band saw boxes and find they are a blast to make. So many free form options and I doubt you can really mess one up in the end.

Nice job and thanks for sharing!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Gene,
What can I say?

*Another great looking box from your shop!*

*Proudly Made In The USA*:moil:

*The people in Japan know quality when they see it.*


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks Mike and Bob. 
Boxes are fun.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great result, Gene.

Do you use 1/4" or 1/8" blade? What size band saw?


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks, James.
I used a 3/16X4 TPI on this one. My BS is a Shopsmith accessory. 11" throat with a 6 clearance. This box is about the size limit for this type of box.


----------



## Seenya (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice box, Gene. Yeah, the old Habu. They told us about them during our orientation when I was stationed there. Very aggressive and they don't back down. I bought one in a jar of formaldehyde. Had it's mouth wide open like it was striking. Don't know what happened to it, tho.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks, Doc.
My son tells me that There is an antidote for their bite, but it's only gonna work once! If a military member or employee gets bit, he/she gets the antidote and must leave the island ASAP.
I saw one in a 6 liter jar of Sake. Tasted the Sake. :fie:UGH!:fie: Maybe it was formaldehyde.:laugh:



Seenya said:


> Nice box, Gene. Yeah, the old Habu. They told us about them during our orientation when I was stationed there. Very aggressive and they don't back down. I bought one in a jar of formaldehyde. Had it's mouth wide open like it was striking. Don't know what happened to it, tho.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Very nice


----------

